# No buffer in R15 during live show; any advice?



## audispartan (Sep 26, 2006)

Help...I've lost all control for pause, rew, jump back, ff, etc. for live TV. Basically, the buffer doesn't work. When I hit play, it just shows the time bar with no orange or green (whatever the color is supposed to be) buffer. 
All controls seem to work for recorded items. I tried the red reset button a couple of times, also tried a forced update. Still loaded 104B or whatever the old version is. 

Thanks...


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Can you still record? It's rare, but people have reported losing their DVR functions. Call D* and have them resend the DVR authorization.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

audispartan said:


> Help...I've lost all control for pause, rew, jump back, ff, etc. for live TV. Basically, the buffer doesn't work. When I hit play, it just shows the time bar with no orange or green (whatever the color is supposed to be) buffer.
> All controls seem to work for recorded items. I tried the red reset button a couple of times, also tried a forced update. Still loaded 104B or whatever the old version is.
> 
> Thanks...


When mine did this, unplugging and reboot worked (after plugging back in of course)


----------



## audispartan (Sep 26, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Can you still record? It's rare, but people have reported losing their DVR functions. Call D* and have them resend the DVR authorization.


Good point. I tried to record ESPNEWS, but it stopped and then was stuck for some reason in "to do".

Also, call a CSR or technical rep?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

audispartan said:


> Also, call a CSR or technical rep?


I'm not sure, I've been fortunate enough not to need to call them. But, I'd try mikewolf's sugestion first. It could save you some time on the phone.


----------



## audispartan (Sep 26, 2006)

mikewolf13 said:


> When mine did this, unplugging and reboot worked (after plugging back in of course)


I've already tried unplugging once and doing a red reset press at least twice. Tried both forcing and not forcing a new softwar download. And I'm not quite to the level of where I want to do a total reset and lose all my Xmas recordings....


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

audispartan said:


> Also, call a CSR or technical rep?


Note that DirecTV just added a place on their website where you can have programming authorizations resent to your receivers without talking to anyone. This should resend DVR authorization. You can select a single receiver, or multiples on your account up to all receivers.

Carl


----------



## DukeBX (Aug 25, 2006)

I had the same problem.It was an on/off situation. Sometimes it worked,sometimes it didn't. It started at the end of november. I first noticed that some recordings were a minute,and other shows that were supposed to be an hour,were 30 minutes. Even had black recordings. I then noticed that i could not pause live tv,thus no active buffer. I called tech support today. They told me to basically to reset everything and do a few setup options via the phone with them. they said cleaning out (resetting) was to remove possible corrupt objects in the system. I only spent 15 minutes and things were great. Even noticed that the Active channel has been given a new look. They said that they've been getting calls about people having recording problems. They said that an update is supposed to come at end of month or start of year. They made me do an update,but the old one (8-29-06) is the one that showed up. As of now,everything is fine.


----------



## audispartan (Sep 26, 2006)

DukeBX said:


> I had the same problem.It was an on/off situation. Sometimes it worked,sometimes it didn't. It started at the end of november. I first noticed that some recordings were a minute,and other shows that were supposed to be an hour,were 30 minutes. Even had black recordings. I then noticed that i could not pause live tv,thus no active buffer. I called tech support today. They told me to basically to reset everything and do a few setup options via the phone with them. they said cleaning out (resetting) was to remove possible corrupt objects in the system. I only spent 15 minutes and things were great. Even noticed that the Active channel has been given a new look. They said that they've been getting calls about people having recording problems. They said that an update is supposed to come at end of month or start of year. They made me do an update,but the old one (8-29-06) is the one that showed up. As of now,everything is fine.


So you lost all of your recordings with the reset? I really don't want to lose my Xmas stuff just yet...


----------



## audispartan (Sep 26, 2006)

:lol: 
What a shock.... Everything seems to be working again now! :lol: 

I still have 104B as the software, but it will now pause, rw, etc. in live TV. We'll see what happens when the sun comes up!


----------



## DukeBX (Aug 25, 2006)

audispartan said:


> So you lost all of your recordings with the reset? I really don't want to lose my Xmas stuff just yet...


Wel, I had a few things recorded. It was nothing that I would be upset over. It was either fix it now, or continue with the problems. I picked to fixed it now. I know a few people who record christmas stuff and save it to watch on xmas day. Cool. I also wanted to fix it now because I like to have a few shows/movies recorded,so I can have them when the rain effects my reception. I'll have something to watch.


----------



## audispartan (Sep 26, 2006)

AND....... We're back to crap.  
Locked up on me 3 times, missed 3 recordings, and won't do live buffering anymore. I still have 104B, could the new software roll out be affecting it?


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Note that DirecTV just added a place on their website where you can have programming authorizations resent to your receivers without talking to anyone. This should resend DVR authorization. You can select a single receiver, or multiples on your account up to all receivers.
> 
> Carl


OK, where is the page where you can do this? I looked all over.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

It is under customer service, then troubleshooting, then on-screen messages. You have to be logged in to your account to get to the actual page. Here is a link that gets you one screen short of it, but there is a hyperlink on this screen that should get you there.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=1300014

Carl


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Hm. All I can find is the usual 'call us' or 'unplug your receiver'. The only link is for renewing expired programming packages. Is this really on the website?

I *wish* you could do this sort of thing online. I hate calling them, especially with the new system where you have to 'speak' everything. I usually have to try several variations ('reset receivers', whatever) and sometimes just speak garbage until it gives up and gets me a person. Systems that don't give you a choice to press buttons really slow things down. (Note I said 'choice'... I know some people hate menus, also!  )


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

leesweet said:


> Hm. All I can find is the usual 'call us' or 'unplug your receiver'. The only link is for renewing expired programming packages. Is this really on the website?
> 
> I *wish* you could do this sort of thing online. I hate calling them, especially with the new system where you have to 'speak' everything. I usually have to try several variations ('reset receivers', whatever) and sometimes just speak garbage until it gives up and gets me a person. Systems that don't give you a choice to press buttons really slow things down. (Note I said 'choice'... I know some people hate menus, also!  )


Resend Authorization


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

DirecTV does hide the link I posted under a few menus. I found it by clicking
*Troubleshooting* under Upgrade Equipment or the Customer Service menu, then *Channel Trouble* followed by *Missing Channels*.

Located on the last page is this sentence.
Finally, try resetting the affected receiver by *clicking here*.


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Ah, found it! Now, that's cool! I spent 15 minutes on their voice menus getting it to reset a box and I thought it didn't and had someone resend the reset to get locals back last week.

Having the website do it is great. Thanks for the detailed instructions, and I'll be sure to pass that along. I wonder why they hide it so far down? Don't want people re-auth'ing boxes all the time? Because, as we see here, channels missing isn't the only issue it fixes.


----------

